# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg 2020

## Enrico

Dieses Jahr am 1. und 2. August...

----------


## Erwin

Ich werde versuchen hinzukommen. Aber Definitives kann ich noch nicht sagen. Bis August vorauszuplanen fällt mir schwer. Wäre aber nett, wenn wir uns dort mal persönlich treffen könnten. 

Eigentlich wollte ich im März nach Th, aber wegen des Corona-Virus ist meine Frau dagegen. Ich selbst halte die Gefahr nicht für groß. Aber wenn im Sommer alles vorbei sein sollte, wäre es auch möglich, dass ich dann nach Th. Fliege.

Erwin

----------


## Enrico

Leider fällt es ja nun aus. Sollte das Reisen innerhalb Deutschlands dann möglich sein, werden wir aber ggf. trotzdem fahren. Mal sehen was kommt.

----------

